# Unusual wood tool



## kweinert (Jan 24, 2012)

Musical Trees

This could have, I suppose, gone into the 'What are you listening to Now?' thread :)

It's definitely an unusual way of looking at wood. Since it reads rings, I wonder what burl would sound like :)

Yeah, I know - not, strictly speaking, woodworking - but I thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool indeed.


----------

